# Proposal for 75% Commisson



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

When I first started driving Uber was charging $2.35 per mile and taking 20% cut for themselves with a$5.00 min. Now they have lowered their prices down to $1.30 per mile with a min. of $4.00 and taking 25% from new drivers. How long will it be before they have enough new drivers and start padding the new drivers with fares so their cut is higher. My proposal is this, we have them raise the price per mile back to $2.35 per mile and take 25% from all drivers with a guarantee that the prices will never go back down.

I have never had a customer tell me they are using Uber because of the price cut. They always say they use Uber because we are so much better than a Taxi. What are your thoughts?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

tomabq said:


> When I first started driving Uber was charging $2.35 per mile and taking 20% cut for themselves with a$5.00 min. Now they have lowered their prices down to $1.30 per mile with a min. of $4.00 and taking 25% from new drivers. How long will it be before they have enough new drivers and start padding the new drivers with fares so their cut is higher. My proposal is this, we have them raise the price per mile back to $2.35 per mile and take 25% from all drivers with a guarantee that the prices will never go back down.
> 
> I have never had a customer tell me they are using Uber because of the price cut. They always say they use Uber because we are so much better than a Taxi. What are your thoughts?


"we have them raise the price per mile"

How do we do that?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

tomabq said:


> When I first started driving Uber was charging $2.35 per mile and taking 20% cut for themselves with a$5.00 min. Now they have lowered their prices down to $1.30 per mile with a min. of $4.00 and taking 25% from new drivers. How long will it be before they have enough new drivers and start padding the new drivers with fares so their cut is higher. My proposal is this, we have them raise the price per mile back to $2.35 per mile and take 25% from all drivers with a guarantee that the prices will never go back down.
> 
> I have never had a customer tell me they are using Uber because of the price cut. They always say they use Uber because we are so much better than a Taxi. What are your thoughts?


That is not the answer. The answer is take some programming classes and compete directly. They say **** you, tell them they can **** themselves as well.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

tomabq said:


> taking 25% from new drivers


Has Uber started charging 25% commission to new drivers in Albuquerque?
Till now only new SF drivers onboarded after Sept 2nd were paying 25%.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Has Uber started charging 25% commission to new drivers in Albuquerque?
> Till now only new SF drivers onboarded after Sept 2nd were paying 25%.


Wow, their goal is to stop ****ing ppl and start raping them publicly.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

tomabq said:


> When I first started driving Uber was charging $2.35 per mile and taking 20% cut for themselves with a$5.00 min. Now they have lowered their prices down to $1.30 per mile with a min. of $4.00 and taking 25% from new drivers. How long will it be before they have enough new drivers and start padding the new drivers with fares so their cut is higher. My proposal is this, we have them raise the price per mile back to $2.35 per mile and take 25% from all drivers with a guarantee that the prices will never go back down.
> 
> I have never had a customer tell me they are using Uber because of the price cut. They always say they use Uber because we are so much better than a Taxi. What are your thoughts?


I am a taxi driver. If the city hosts event, I look at the uber user's app, as appears surgeprice I go there and pick up people with an open uber app on their phone. They always say they use only taxis because it legal service and professional drivers. BTW in my experience if the passenger many praises me it means do not expect tip. Praise is his tip.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

caspiy257 said:


> I am a taxi driver. If the city hosts event, I look at the uber user's app, as appears surgeprice I go there and pick up people with an open uber app on their phone. They always say they use only taxis because it legal service and professional drivers. BTW in my experience if the passenger many praises me it means do not expect tip. Praise is his tip.


But taxi service has that dirty car issue with foot, ass, poor English, and breath problems.


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> But taxi service has that dirty car issue with foot, ass, poor English, and breath problems.


Tell me honestly: do you often took a taxi in LA or you just believe uber's propaganda?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

caspiy257 said:


> Tell me honestly: do you often took a taxi in LA or you just believe uber's propaganda?


I'm not in LA.


----------



## ubertaxi (Jan 23, 2015)

Xpartners is a rideshare driver. so if the fare is $40 in a regular cab then it would just be $20 before the uber cut. since it is a rideshare, the passenger pay 20 and you the driver pay the other half. this make perfect sense why the fare are so low in compare to taxi.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ubertaxi said:


> Xpartners is a rideshare driver. so if the fare is $40 in a regular cab then it would just be $20 before the uber cut. since it is a rideshare, the passenger pay 20 and you the driver pay the other half. this make perfect sense why the fare are so low in compare to taxi.


Another NEW member from ALBQ. Welcome. Do you often park your cabs at Garcia's? I ate there back in October and thought it had slipped slightly from about 11 years ago.


----------



## ubertaxi (Jan 23, 2015)

i take uber to the casino


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ubertaxi said:


> i take uber to the casino


Well we UBER drivers only lose half our money! ; )


----------



## ubertaxi (Jan 23, 2015)

i used to take cab to sandia casino, now with uber driver paying half my fare i now have more money to lose.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ubertaxi said:


> i used to take cab to sandia casino, now with uber driver paying half my fare i now have more money to lose.


Do you tip, as one might a Black Jack dealer?


----------



## ubertaxi (Jan 23, 2015)

lolzz i only tips service people. people in uniform not some friendly guy who drive me around in a flip flop.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Has Uber started charging 25% commission to new drivers in Albuquerque?
> Till now only new SF drivers onboarded after Sept 2nd were paying 25%.


I honestly don't know. This is what I was told today from another driver. He says it was in the new procedures we clicked on at the begging of the year. If it wasn't I'm sure we will be right behind them. Has anyone heard?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> "we have them raise the price per mile"
> 
> How do we do that?


Answer I posted in my forum.. 
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Pay/


----------



## Redlinesst (Dec 16, 2015)

I was thinking of becoming an Uber driver here in Albuquerque Mexico does anybody have a divisive for me


----------



## ibis art (Dec 14, 2015)

tomabq said:


> When I first started driving Uber was charging $2.35 per mile and taking 20% cut for themselves with a$5.00 min. Now they have lowered their prices down to $1.30 per mile with a min. of $4.00 and taking 25% from new drivers. How long will it be before they have enough new drivers and start padding the new drivers with fares so their cut is higher. My proposal is this, we have them raise the price per mile back to $2.35 per mile and take 25% from all drivers with a guarantee that the prices will never go back down.
> 
> I have never had a customer tell me they are using Uber because of the price cut. They always say they use Uber because we are so much better than a Taxi. What are your thoughts?


I must be an idiot to drive for this an A hole Uber, it sent me a trip that was 8 miles a way from where I was,
total fare was " only two dollars an 50 cents", if this is not a slavery, what is? I call for all Uber drivers to go on strike this holiday season to increase fare rates, minimum fare rate should be at least seven dollars, to cover your gas, time, car payment, insurance, also to allow and encourage tipping to drivers, there are so many unfair practices are conducted by Uber toward its drivers, Uber is making billions of dollars, and it is giving you peanuts...... stand for your rights....stop this labor slavery............................

Ibis Art


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

tomabq said:


> When I first started driving Uber was charging $2.35 per mile and taking 20% cut for themselves with a$5.00 min. Now they have lowered their prices down to $1.30 per mile with a min. of $4.00 and taking 25% from new drivers. How long will it be before they have enough new drivers and start padding the new drivers with fares so their cut is higher. My proposal is this, we have them raise the price per mile back to $2.35 per mile and take 25% from all drivers with a guarantee that the prices will never go back down.
> 
> I have never had a customer tell me they are using Uber because of the price cut. They always say they use Uber because we are so much better than a Taxi. What are your thoughts?


I agree, there was no reason for a price cut. Uber also stopped charging flat rates for trips from providence to boston. They used to pay $150 for that but now i make about $40. Thats a huge cut n its not fair cuz i have to pay for gas back and thats an hour drive back with no trips. My tip would be to not take hour long drives, probably look for another job, too. Switch to lyft


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

The drivers complain about what they are collecting (thats not what you made). Why do you still drive for them. I know exactly what my expenses are a mile and when I saw I was making less than min wage I stopped working. You have to treat this like a business. You take what you collected and minus expenses. You calculate everything to a cents per mile to drive. Tires 50K miles, $600 expense 600/ 50000. That goes for everything. Brakes, timing belt and water pump. When that expense comes you better have some money available. Drivers just think of the immediate expenses. Gas, car washes, oil changes and maybe tires. Everything in your car has an anticipated life. You take the average and some will go over and some under. And there is depreciation. 

So many of you just keeping driving no matter how low Uber lowers the fees.

Good luck. Merry Christmas and be safe.


----------



## Tony DePalma (Sep 18, 2015)

tomabq said:


> When I first started driving Uber was charging $2.35 per mile and taking 20% cut for themselves with a$5.00 min. Now they have lowered their prices down to $1.30 per mile with a min. of $4.00 and taking 25% from new drivers. How long will it be before they have enough new drivers and start padding the new drivers with fares so their cut is higher. My proposal is this, we have them raise the price per mile back to $2.35 per mile and take 25% from all drivers with a guarantee that the prices will never go back down.
> 
> I have never had a customer tell me they are using Uber because of the price cut. They always say they use Uber because we are so much better than a Taxi. What are your thoughts?


Markets dictate prices dream on about 2.35 no one can afford to drive Uber anymore its 75 cents a mile here in ATL


----------



## Tony DePalma (Sep 18, 2015)

ibis art said:


> I must be an idiot to drive for this an A hole Uber, it sent me a trip that was 8 miles a way from where I was,
> total fare was " only two dollars an 50 cents", if this is not a slavery, what is? I call for all Uber drivers to go on strike this holiday season to increase fare rates, minimum fare rate should be at least seven dollars, to cover your gas, time, car payment, insurance, also to allow and encourage tipping to drivers, there are so many unfair practices are conducted by Uber toward its drivers, Uber is making billions of dollars, and it is giving you peanuts...... stand for your rights....stop this labor slavery............................
> 
> Ibis Art


 Not really slavery no such thing as victims only volenteers


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

Honestly, im only doing it cuz my full time job pays under the table n this keeps the government off my back. Its just a cover


----------



## Tony DePalma (Sep 18, 2015)

Government doesn't care our work force over the last 7 years has been reduced to 1978 numbers. Plenty of non earners


----------

